# never guess how home owner suggested how to find his waterline



## CJex (Oct 5, 2012)

You’ll never guess how home owner suggested how to find his waterline. He’s got a sallow well dug into the ground with a big culvert with a wooden cover that you can lift up and look in. This is up a steep hillside and is gravity feed to the house at the bottom of the hill. His plan get a metal ball one size smaller than the pipe drop it in the line. (I guess dive in the well in October in Canada) Then run like hell threw the bush in a zigzag pattern with one powerful metal detector. 

Nobody would believe me where I thought it might run based on some clues I found having a little look around. About 30 foot down from the well I found a pipe sticking out of the ground closer look there was another pipe on the ground beside it made to put down the pipe and turn the valve (a shutoff valve). This was in the middle of a depression like a trench would leave after settling that led directly to the well. Look the other way and you can see the depression heading down the hill. Follow it down a ways and find a small piece of unused waterline in the depression Hmm how did that end up there for no reason.

We started digging we were putting a new bigger line in anyway so if we broke it didn’t matter they just would be out of water little while. Bet you can’t guess where the line ended up being.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Well done sherlock. Was there something in the way that would prevent the line from being a straight line from the supply in the house to the well? That's a funny solution from the HO, what material was the original supply line?


----------



## CJex (Oct 5, 2012)

It’s about an 800 foot run through timber and bush on a hillside. They were taking the path of least resistance in between trees and on old skid tails when they could.


----------

